# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Body or medicines. Who heals ?? Do we need medicines ??

## Itsback

In 2016, mostly, I had hairline fracture on my right toe of the feet. My feet was swollen to the full for 20 days. I stayed home for 4 days and did hot and cold water treatment only and did not go to the doctor. After 25 days my feet healed. No problem. Last month an iron rod fell and hit me on the same toe. It was pain but then back to work.  

Some 8 years back, I had a big fungus on my left toe. It troubled me for 1 year and then disappeared. Just like Barack Obama (fungus) and United States of America.
Just 4 months back, I had 3 inches ringworm (itch) on my back. After 2 months it disappeared without any medicine.

----------


## acptulsa

> In 2016, mostly, I had hairline fracture on my right toe of the feet. My feet was swollen to the full for 20 days. I stayed home for 4 days and did hot and cold water treatment only and did not go to the doctor. After 25 days my feet healed. No problem. Last month an iron rod fell and hit me on the same toe. It was pain but then back to work.


Medicines can't help you with that.  Especially if you're a masochist.




> Some 8 years back, I had a big fungus on my left toe. It troubled me for 1 year and then disappeared. Just like Barack Obama (fungus) and United States of America.
> Just 4 months back, I had 3 inches ringworm (itch) on my back. After 2 months it disappeared without any medicine.


We have medicines available over the counter that would have gotten rid of those parasites inside a week.  Next time let us know.  Surely someone will have pity and find you some.

----------


## Itsback

> We have medicines available over the counter that would have gotten rid of those parasites inside a week.  Next time let us know.  Surely someone will have pity and find you some.


Do you read ?? I have written "do we need medicines ?"

----------


## Itsback

Extreme fisherman "Jeremy Wade" said "when he was deep inside Africa catching big fishes in rivers where few people would go, once he had malaria. Since no medical help was there, he was on the bed for 7 days also thinking of the worse but then he recovered completely". 

Now you can see Jeremy Wade catching monster fishes all over the world. Once the tough man "Jeremy Wade" pulled out a fishing hook that got stuck firmly into his thumbs, live on camera.

----------


## Valli6

Well we _do_ have immune systems and the ability to heal. The younger and fitter you are, the stronger your immune system, and the faster your body can heal - but medicines are a good idea if you want to be done with the problem quicker, or your immune system isn't as strong.

In the case of a broken toe, I don't think your treatment was much different from what a doctor could've done for you. They don't put casts on toes - you just have to wait for it to heal. Of course a doctor may have prescribed pain meds which could've been helpful during that first week. 

As for ringworm, it's a _tinea_ fungus, like athlete's foot and jock itch. You could've just bought over-the-counter athletes foot medicine, and been rid of the rash in a week or two. When my sick cat developed ring worm on her ears, the vet told me to just use Lotrimin for athlete's foot on it. She had a compromised immune system from one of the meds being used to treat cancer. (RIP Skinny.  )

As for toe fungus, (assuming you mean the disgusting, repulsive and hideous nail kind) supposedly, it's usually just athlete's foot that's spread under the nail, where it's harder to treat. So maybe you started off with _tinea pedis_ and ignored it? Whereas, if you had used an OTC treatment before it reached the nail, it wouldn't have reached the more difficult stage.

I'll guess that Jeremy Wade was in excellent health before he contracted malaria, so was able to overcome it without meds - but if he had been malnourished or older, he might not have been so lucky.

----------


## Itsback

> As for toe fungus, (assuming you mean the disgusting, repulsive and hideous nail kind) supposedly, it's usually just athlete's foot that's spread under the nail, where it's harder to treat. So maybe you started off with _tinea pedis_ and ignored it? Whereas, if you had use an OTC treatment before it reached the nail, it wouldn't have reached the more difficult stage.


The toe fungus I had grew on the side of the nail and it grew BIG. I would pull it out but after 1 month it grew back that BIG. One day it disappeared.

More stories will be coming here.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> Do you read ?? I have written "do we need medicines ?"


Wow.

----------


## Superfluous Man

> More stories will be coming here.


Yes, please.

----------


## Itsback

> Yes, please.


WWE Wrestling collected $100,000 donations for a boy named "Conor" who had cancer but the boy died after one year having received $100,000 medical treatment (not sure)

----------


## donnay

Heroic medicine is good.  If one has an appendicitis or a heart attack you need outside help. 

There are herbs that help heal bones-- the one I can think of is Comfrey (know as: the bone-knit plant).  Arnica (topically) helps take down inflammation.  Turmeric (internally) helps take down inflammation.  

Moringa is great to take everyday.  It is loaded with vitamins and minerals and helps build a strong immune system.  Getting enough vitamin D3 is also good.

Stinging Nettle, Burdock root, Red Raspberry leaf, Horsetail, Dandelion leaf, Chickweed, can be combined as mineral rich tea /infusion to drink daily to also help recovery from a broken bone.

Also making bone broth (from chicken/beef) helps to strengthen bones as well.

Nutrition is key for overall health.

----------


## Working Poor

> but medicines are a good idea if you want to be done with the problem quicker, or your immune system isn't as strong.


So if you are really sick I guess take the meds but, make sure you address the weakened immune system other wise the root of the problem will not be addressed and the patient will not be able to fight off the next illness.

----------


## Itsback

2 years back, I was wrongly diagnosed with diabetes type 2. I have been a big bodybuilder. Since 2014 my income from internet business stopped so I did not have money for chicken. Because of poor diet, I cannot walk more than 1 kilometer a day. So sugar etc show in my body.

Since 2015, I would eat more honey because I was not eating chicken. I had to do my work. In 2016, from weakness and fatigue, I fainted. The more sugar in my body was taken as diabetes 2. past 2 years I am taking many medicines for diabetes when I have been wrongly diagnosed.

*My medical reports are always very good.*

----------


## Itsback

My video: https://youtube.com

That's me in the video

----------


## oyarde

Superfluous Man is a known skeptic , probably best if you pm him several pictures of the actual toe fungus .

----------


## Ender

> Heroic medicine is good.  If one has an appendicitis or a heart attack you need outside help. 
> 
> There are herbs that help heal bones-- the one I can think of is Comfrey (know as: the bone-knit plant).  Arnica (topically) helps take down inflammation.  Turmeric (internally) helps take down inflammation.  
> 
> Moringa is great to take everyday.  It is loaded with vitamins and minerals and helps build a strong immune system.  Getting enough vitamin D3 is also good.
> 
> Stinging Nettle, Burdock root, Red Raspberry leaf, Horsetail, Dandelion leaf, Chickweed, can be combined as mineral rich tea /infusion to drink daily to also help recovery from a broken bone.
> 
> Also making bone broth (from chicken/beef) helps to strengthen bones as well.
> ...


Cayenne stops heart attacks. Just sayin'.

----------


## loveshiscountry

> Do you read ?? I have written "do we need medicines ?"


What I read is it sucks to be your toes.

----------


## donnay

> Cayenne stops heart attacks. Just sayin'.


That much is true, however, if there is any damage to the heart or to your arteries you need outside help.  Cayenne pepper daily (tsp a day) is the best way to go.

Cayenne pepper also has anti-fungal properties (*goes after 16 different fungal strains*), you can make a paste using coconut oil and tsp. of cayenne pepper and smear it on your toenails (before bedtime wear socks to bed ) that have fungus issues.

----------


## Ender

> That much is true, however, if there is any damage to the heart or to your arteries you need outside help.  Cayenne pepper daily (tsp a day) is the best way to go.
> 
> Cayenne pepper also has anti-fungal properties (*goes after 16 different fungal strains*), you can make a paste using coconut oil and tsp. of cayenne pepper and smear it on your toenails (before bedtime wear socks to bed ) that have fungus issues.


Cayenne also stops bleeding- for any deep wound, sprinkle Cayenne directly into the cut & the blood coagulates almost immediately. Had a friend's fingers saved because of Cayenne- the medics were blown away.

----------


## donnay

> Cayenne also stops bleeding- for any deep wound, sprinkle Cayenne directly into the cut & the blood coagulates almost immediately. Had a friend's fingers saved because of Cayenne- the medics were blown away.


  Great stuff no doubt.

----------


## Itsback

Doctor said "you have Cholesterol" and she gave me medicines/pills. I have been a big bodybuilder so for 1 year I did not take any medicines for cholesterol.

Then doctor said your medical reports are good (borderline)

----------


## Schifference

The United States is spending more than two to three times more money on health care, compared to  the second leading country. Unfortunately, we are not getting what we are paying for when you consider the fact that we are only the fifteenth healthiest country! Which begs the question, are we treating the cause of our health problems or merely addressing the symptoms with very expensive drugs?

Think about it: did you wake up one morning with arthritis, diabetes, heart disease, irritable bowel, osteoporosis, fibromyalgia, chronic fatigue, or any of a number of health issues? Or did these problem begin to develop as a result of annoying little sympoms that often get overlooked?

Treating the cause…
The first set of questions you should ask your health care provider when he or she gives you a prescription for a medication is are these drugs going to make my body stronger and healthier? Are they addressing what is causing the problem, or do they only address the symptoms?

Most prescribed medications only treat the symptom; they don’t help strengthen your immune system, heart, joints, intestines, liver, kidneys, etc.

Are cholesterol lowering drugs and blood pressure medications helping your heart, or are they just lowering the markers we measure that tell us our cardiovascular system is in jeopardy?
Are the acid blockers and antiacids fixing your digestive system, or are they just reducing the pain in your tummy?
Are pain medications for arthritis, joint pain, or fibromyalgia fixing the problem, or are they only disrupting the pain signals your body is sending?
Are hormone replacement drugs balancing out the imbalance by adding hormones, or addressing what’s causing the imbalance so you don’t need to take the hormones?
Remember, drugs have side effects, too! Some can cause serious problems.

The body is like a car…
The human body is very much like a car. It gives you signals, little warnings that something isn’t right. It seems like most people do a better job of responding to the signals their car gives them than their body. Symptoms like fatigue, indigestion, cravings, headaches, elevated cholesterol, and blood sugar are nothing more than signals – letting us know that something isn’t functioning right. It’s our job to address what is causing those problems. But if we don’t, those simple annoying problems could grow and be at the root of your major health complaint.

All of those tummy problems (bloating, gas, reflux, heartburn) are telling us our digestive system isn’t functioning properly. This can lead to poor absorption of nutrients and even deficiencies. How can you expect your body to overcome any ailment or re-build itself if the food and nutrients aren’t absorbed?

If fatigue is your problem, could your hormones be so out of whack that it throws your metabolism off? How about cravings? Are we eating the wrong foods - too many carbs and not enough good protein and fats? Are you skipping meals? Either way, it throws our blood sugar off and leads to moodiness, irritability, inability to concentrate and focus, and is a prime cause for adult ADD/ADHD.

Don’t assume that blood sugar problems only cause diabetes. That is a huge mistake and one of the biggest reasons traditional medicine hasn’t been able to help the chronic and degenerative problems (fatigue, weight gain, arthritis, diabetes, heart disease, depression, hot flashes, PMS, nightsweats) our nation faces. They are not addressing the true cause.

Blood sugar imbalances put additional stress on your adrenal glands, which cause an overproduction of the stress hormones, cortisol and adrenaline. This contributes to weight gain and fatigue. In addition, it throws our reproductive hormones (estrogen,progesterone, and testosterone) out of balance. Blood sugar imbalances also cause high blood pressure and elevated triglycerides, which eventually can lead to high cholesterol.

Even conditions such as arthritis, heart disease, and fibromyalgia can be a result of inflammation. The best way to overcome inflammation is with a good diet. The body makes its own natural ‘anti-inflammatory drugs’ if we feed it the right foods. For example, the omega-3 fatty acids found in fish, fish oils, olive oil, nuts, and seeds can dramatically decrease inflammation. Conversely, saturated fats and trans fats will trigger inflammation!

Start with the basics…
If you’re struggling with any chronic or degenerative condition, you need to make sure your digestive and elimination systems are functioning properly. Are you keeping your blood sugar stable? Are your stress hormones out of balance? Is your metabolism functioning properly? These are the most basic questions that need to be answered when dealing with any health challenge. Too often we skip over these fundamental concerns and wonder why we aren’t getting better.

The healing process is exactly that…a healing process! There is not one magic formula that is going to do everything for you. It’s like peeling an onion; it’s one layer at a time.
http://www1.cbn.com/health/treat-the...ot-the-symptom

----------


## Itsback

> The United States is spending more than two to three times more money on health care, compared to  the second leading country. Unfortunately, we are not getting what we are paying for when you consider the fact that we are only the fifteenth healthiest country! Which begs the question, are we treating the cause of our health problems or merely addressing the symptoms with very expensive drugs?


United States of America gets 50 to 100 gold medals in Olympics. Look at basketball, football (NFL etc..), sports in USA. Actually sports also promotes bad habits like beer, alcohol and all those foods.

----------


## Todd

Go talk to Jim Henson for a second opinion.  

Oh that's right....we can't.

----------


## Itsback

Walk 2 miles everyday.

----------


## Itsback

> My video: https://youtube.com  That's me in the video


Past 2 years, I have been wrongly diagnosed with diabetes and I am taking many medicines not me. Mostly all of them are "Made in India" medicines.

I went to hospital because of weakness, dehydration/fatigue (whatever). As a bodybuilder I would eat more honey, that was taken as diabetes by the idiot doctor (woman).

When I was in the hospital a male doctor told me "nothing has happened to you". Women should be in kitchen.

----------


## Itsback

> In 2016, mostly, I had hairline fracture on my right toe of the feet. My feet was swollen to the full for 20 days. I stayed home for 4 days and did hot and cold water treatment only and did not go to the doctor. After 25 days my feet healed. No problem. Last month an iron rod fell and hit me on the same toe. It was pain but then back to work.


1 month back, again my feet was swollen after some injury. I was in pain for 10 days. Could not walk properly. I took 25 days but now my feet is healed or 100% without any medicine. I did not go to the doctor because of less money. I thought if the doctor say X-Ray or MRI scan then I do not have the money. But I used "pain relief" spray 2 times.

----------


## Suzanimal

Itsback has lots of foot injuries.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 1 month back, again my feet was swollen after some injury. I was in pain for 10 days. Could not walk properly. I took 25 days but now my feet is healed or 100% without any medicine. I did not go to the doctor because of less money. I thought if the doctor say X-Ray or MRI scan then I do not have the money. *But I used "pain relief" spray 2 times.*


Did the medicine help?

----------


## Danke

> Itsback has lots of foot injuries.


Well, at least he spends more time on his feet and not on his back...

----------


## Suzanimal

> Well, at least he spends more time on his feet and not on his back...


My back will never get worn out.

----------

